# Unlock OPPO R11 + TWRP + LineageOS



## flo071 (Mar 8, 2018)

*I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
Here is how you do it!*

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEMAGE ON YOUR DEVICE!
DO AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Telegram group for help, support & issue reporting:
https://t.me/oppoR11

Download R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip:
Mirror 1
Mirror 2
credits to: 大肥熊
mirrors would be nice! 
unzip it then follow the instructions below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boot device to qcom bulk mode: power off, press volume up+down and connect to pc.

Open MSM-Downloadtool
Select your Model:	
Oppo R11:        16051
Oppo R11T:       16052
Oppo R11 Plust:  16102
Oppo R11 Plus:   16103
Oppo R11 Pluskt: 16116
Oppo R11 Plusk:  16118

Click start and wait for flashing.


Wait for the device to boot up.
Navigate to developer settings and activate ADB and OEM Unlocking.

then connect to PC and type "adb reboot bootloader"

in bootloader, type "fastboot flashing unlock" to unlock your bootloader

your phone will reboot and will promt a password, ignore this and type: adb reboot bootloader

in bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery.img"

after this, you will be able to boot into trwp.
Volume Down + Power

or

"adb reboot recovery" from system

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LineageOS:*

Downloads:
Firmware
LineageOS 14.1

to be safe backup your current system!
do a factory reset in TWRP
install firmware
install lineageOS and gapps (android version 7.1.2)

*
LineageOS Changelog: *

lineage-14.1-20180305-flo071-r11.zip: 
-First build

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-Prerooted

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180407-flo071-r11.zip:
-another sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip:
-camera and power profile update
-bluetooth lib update (should fix bt audio)
-extended filesystem support (for sdcard)


----------



## sanryone (Mar 10, 2018)

hahaha  Oppo R11 Pluskt TWRP test wroking.

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------

use  wuxianlin 's boot img and supersu root working..ths  flo071  


hahahaha   ths very hard.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 12, 2018)

ColorOS is a real piece of ****! It ruins all the good parts of the phone (hardware)
Your root custom OS is welcome bru'! I regret bitterly having bought this phone. It's my first Oppo phone and i tried with the R11 to see what about Oppo's phone.
I intend to change it against the OnePlus 5T or the Huawei Mate 10 Pro or even the Galaxy S9 when it comes out, and your custom rom just delays his death...
Thank you!


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 12, 2018)

I downgraded my R11 successfully but when reboot to fastboot and i try "fastboot flashing unlock" i get this message:
"C:\WINDOWS\system32>fastboot flashing unlock
...
FAILED (remote: Flashing Unlock is not allowed
)
finished. total time: 0.002s"
What wrong? What i missed?

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




WaveMaster1406 said:


> I downgraded my R11 successfully but when reboot to fastboot and i try "fastboot flashing unlock" i get this message:
> "C:\WINDOWS\system32>fastboot flashing unlock
> ...
> FAILED (remote: Flashing Unlock is not allowed
> ...

Click to collapse



Ow! Sorry! I found the solution by unlocking the EOM in the Developer Menu in Setting! 

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




sanryone said:


> hahaha  Oppo R11 Pluskt TWRP test wroking.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where can i found this boot img please?

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




WaveMaster1406 said:


> I downgraded my R11 successfully but when reboot to fastboot and i try "fastboot flashing unlock" i get this message:
> "C:\WINDOWS\system32>fastboot flashing unlock
> ...
> FAILED (remote: Flashing Unlock is not allowed
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW! I finaly found it *here*.
You have to chose *boot-20170705-supersu* file if you want a prerooted version if i'm not wrong.


----------



## flo071 (Mar 12, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> I downgraded my R11 successfully but when reboot to fastboot and i try "fastboot flashing unlock" i get this message:
> "C:\WINDOWS\system32>fastboot flashing unlock
> ...
> FAILED (remote: Flashing Unlock is not allowed
> ...

Click to collapse



nice to see that you got it working!! 

sorry i totally forgot the OEM Unlocking part in the Developer options. will add it to the first post.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 12, 2018)

flo071 said:


> nice to see that you got it working!!
> 
> sorry i totally forgot the OEM Unlocking part in the Developer options. will add it to the first post.

Click to collapse



The phone don't boot it stucks at bootanimation for hours and hours...
What i missed?


----------



## flo071 (Mar 13, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> The phone don't boot it stucks at bootanimation for hours and hours...
> What i missed?

Click to collapse



what did you do? 
installing LineageOS or root boot? 

if it is lineageos, you can try advanced wipe and wipe system, data, boot, cache and dalvik.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

flo071 said:


> what did you do?
> installing LineageOS or root boot?
> 
> if it is lineageos, you can try advanced wipe and wipe system, data, boot, cache and dalvik.

Click to collapse



I tried everything we know before flashing a new rom (advanced wipe, wipe cache, system, data, dalvik...) 
Flashed LeneageOS (with or without Gapps) and root boot, wipe or not dalvik/cache... 
It started with bootanimation and stucks here. 
Can you give me the link of boot you used please?


----------



## flo071 (Mar 13, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> I tried everything we know before flashing a new rom (advanced wipe, wipe cache, system, data, dalvik...)
> Flashed LeneageOS (with or without Gapps) and root boot, wipe or not dalvik/cache...
> It started with bootanimation and stucks here.
> Can you give me the link of boot you used please?

Click to collapse



i see. root boot is for color os not for lineage. 
boot is included in lineage zip.
only flash the lineage zip and gapps(if you need it).
btw i uploaded a new release: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=673956719939827040


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

flo071 said:


> i see. root boot is for color os not for lineage.
> boot is included in lineage zip.
> only flash the lineage zip and gapps(if you need it).
> btw i uploaded a new release: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=673956719939827040

Click to collapse



thanks for you quick reaction. I try this new one and send you a feedback! :good:


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

I flashed only LineageOS and it bootloop on Oppo bootscreen...
It was the same problem with the first release when i flash only the zip file.
But when i flash the boot file from *Wuxianlin*, it boot and stucks at the bootanimation...
This is so frustrating!
I have an Oppo R11 (16051)


----------



## flo071 (Mar 13, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> I flashed only LineageOS and it bootloop on Oppo bootscreen...
> It was the same problem with the first release when i flash only the zip file.
> But when i flash the boot file from *Wuxianlin*, it boot and stucks at the bootanimation...
> This is so frustrating!
> I have an Oppo R11 (16051)

Click to collapse



maybe you have the wrong firmware version. i will upload the right one later.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

flo071 said:


> maybe you have the wrong firmware version. i will upload the right one later.

Click to collapse



Ok I'm waiting for it! I'm so impatient to wipe ColorOS out to my phone...


----------



## flo071 (Mar 13, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> Ok I'm waiting for it! I'm so impatient to wipe ColorOS out to my phone...

Click to collapse



here it is: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746010030569961174

flash this and you should be able to boot.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

flo071 said:


> here it is: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=746010030569961174
> 
> flash this and you should be able to boot.

Click to collapse



WOW! Thank bro'! I test it and give you some news.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

@flo071 I successfully flash this new one and everything work nicely. Thank you man!
I noticed that applications can't detect the SDcard exept the stock filemanager. So it's impossible to play music and access to my photos from my SDcard.


----------



## flo071 (Mar 13, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> @flo071 I successfully flash this new one and everything work nicely. Thank you man!
> I noticed that applications can't detect the SDcard exept the stock filemanager. So it's impossible to play music and access to my photos from my SDcard.

Click to collapse



nice!!

thank you for feedback. i will look into that.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 13, 2018)

flo071 said:


> nice!!
> 
> thank you for feedback. i will look into that.

Click to collapse



Ok bro' I'm wating


----------



## blinksilver (Mar 15, 2018)

Functional on the r11s or r11s plus?


----------



## flo071 (Mar 15, 2018)

blinksilver said:


> Functional on the r11s or r11s plus?

Click to collapse



no its not, sorry.


----------



## flo071 (Mar 8, 2018)

*I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
Here is how you do it!*

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEMAGE ON YOUR DEVICE!
DO AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Telegram group for help, support & issue reporting:
https://t.me/oppoR11

Download R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip:
Mirror 1
Mirror 2
credits to: 大肥熊
mirrors would be nice! 
unzip it then follow the instructions below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boot device to qcom bulk mode: power off, press volume up+down and connect to pc.

Open MSM-Downloadtool
Select your Model:	
Oppo R11:        16051
Oppo R11T:       16052
Oppo R11 Plust:  16102
Oppo R11 Plus:   16103
Oppo R11 Pluskt: 16116
Oppo R11 Plusk:  16118

Click start and wait for flashing.


Wait for the device to boot up.
Navigate to developer settings and activate ADB and OEM Unlocking.

then connect to PC and type "adb reboot bootloader"

in bootloader, type "fastboot flashing unlock" to unlock your bootloader

your phone will reboot and will promt a password, ignore this and type: adb reboot bootloader

in bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery.img"

after this, you will be able to boot into trwp.
Volume Down + Power

or

"adb reboot recovery" from system

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LineageOS:*

Downloads:
Firmware
LineageOS 14.1

to be safe backup your current system!
do a factory reset in TWRP
install firmware
install lineageOS and gapps (android version 7.1.2)

*
LineageOS Changelog: *

lineage-14.1-20180305-flo071-r11.zip: 
-First build

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-Prerooted

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180407-flo071-r11.zip:
-another sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip:
-camera and power profile update
-bluetooth lib update (should fix bt audio)
-extended filesystem support (for sdcard)


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 16, 2018)

No news?


----------



## WEIWEI00 (Mar 17, 2018)

thanks for your project man, it excited, BTW, the system partition didn't unlock, do u know why?


----------



## smartshifeng (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you for sharing, but I can't download “R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip” . Is there any other mirror?


----------



## flo071 (Mar 17, 2018)

smartshifeng said:


> Thank you for sharing, but I can't download “R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip” . Is there any other mirror?

Click to collapse



no other mirror yet. i will look into later today


----------



## flo071 (Mar 17, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> No news?

Click to collapse



no news yet. i have a few ideas why this problem could happen, but i have not had tine yet to fix it.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 17, 2018)

flo071 said:


> no news yet. i have a few ideas why this problem could happen, but i have not had tine yet to fix it.

Click to collapse



Ok man, I'm still waiting. LOL
Btw, music can't be listen via bluetooth devices. But dial or receive a call using bluetooth kit works with no problem. 
Impossible to play Spotify via my car's bluetooth connection.


----------



## CheezyMeister (Mar 18, 2018)

Would this pass SafetyNet?


----------



## flo071 (Mar 18, 2018)

Download of "R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip" should be fixed soon. I am uploading it to google drive right now.


----------



## flo071 (Mar 19, 2018)

Mirrors are updated!

Mirror 2 is faster.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 20, 2018)

Wifi connect and disconnect itself.
Still waiting for update...


----------



## flo071 (Mar 21, 2018)

WaveMaster1406 said:


> Wifi connect and disconnect itself.
> Still waiting for update...

Click to collapse



a new build will come tomorrow. 
is this error in every wifi or is there a difference between 2.4 and 5 ghz wifi?


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 22, 2018)

flo071 said:


> a new build will come tomorrow.
> is this error in every wifi or is there a difference between 2.4 and 5 ghz wifi?

Click to collapse



I think the Wifi error comes from my router. The problem is fixed!
But i found that loud speaker don't work for call, What'sapp video call and Messenger video call.
Thanks for this new build. I'm waiting for that.


----------



## flo071 (Mar 23, 2018)

new build is online since yesterday. i updated sdcardfs.


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Mar 26, 2018)

flo071 said:


> new build is online since yesterday. i updated sdcardfs.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the new update bro'! 
But applications except SolidExplorer can't explore the SDCARD (Galery, Google Photo, Google Music and any other media's players can't load files from sdcard because it can't detects it).
And listen to the music via blutooth devices not works.
SDCARD not appears in MTP mode. Only internal memory appears.


----------



## GeekRace (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello flo071, I really apresiate your work, I installed and it works very good, however when calling as speaker phone (using the bottom speaker) the sound is to low, but music and ringing sound very loud, can you please take a look on this? This is happening of your latest lineage rom lineage-14.1-20180322-flo071-r11.zip 
Thank you!


----------



## frenzytien (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello Sir i got some problems with LineageOS on OPPO R11 plus.
The back camera is not working even i tried some other camera app.
Is there a way that i can root my phone on ColorOS.
Anyway thanks for ur sharing.


----------



## flo071 (Apr 1, 2018)

frenzytien said:


> Hello Sir i got some problems with LineageOS on OPPO R11 plus.
> The back camera is not working even i tried some other camera app.
> Is there a way that i can root my phone on ColorOS.
> Anyway thanks for ur sharing.

Click to collapse



what is the issue? 

is it crashing or just wont save the pic?


----------



## flo071 (Apr 1, 2018)

GeekRace said:


> Hello flo071, I really apresiate your work, I installed and it works very good, however when calling as speaker phone (using the bottom speaker) the sound is to low, but music and ringing sound very loud, can you please take a look on this? This is happening of your latest lineage rom lineage-14.1-20180322-flo071-r11.zip
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



i am aware of this issue. i am trying to fix it.

next build will come next week.


----------



## frenzytien (Apr 1, 2018)

flo071 said:


> what is the issue?
> 
> is it crashing or just wont save the pic?

Click to collapse



No sir.
There is no switch button change front cam to back cam. I even try 360 camera app ...etc.  I can't activate back cam on my device with this rom. T.T


----------



## WhySoSeriousJoKer (Apr 2, 2018)

flo071 said:


> *I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
> Here is how you do it!*

Click to collapse



Can you make a LineageOS version for the Oppo R11s Plus? That would be great 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/oppo-r11s-plus


----------



## flo071 (Mar 8, 2018)

*I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
Here is how you do it!*

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEMAGE ON YOUR DEVICE!
DO AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Telegram group for help, support & issue reporting:
https://t.me/oppoR11

Download R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip:
Mirror 1
Mirror 2
credits to: 大肥熊
mirrors would be nice! 
unzip it then follow the instructions below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boot device to qcom bulk mode: power off, press volume up+down and connect to pc.

Open MSM-Downloadtool
Select your Model:	
Oppo R11:        16051
Oppo R11T:       16052
Oppo R11 Plust:  16102
Oppo R11 Plus:   16103
Oppo R11 Pluskt: 16116
Oppo R11 Plusk:  16118

Click start and wait for flashing.


Wait for the device to boot up.
Navigate to developer settings and activate ADB and OEM Unlocking.

then connect to PC and type "adb reboot bootloader"

in bootloader, type "fastboot flashing unlock" to unlock your bootloader

your phone will reboot and will promt a password, ignore this and type: adb reboot bootloader

in bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery.img"

after this, you will be able to boot into trwp.
Volume Down + Power

or

"adb reboot recovery" from system

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LineageOS:*

Downloads:
Firmware
LineageOS 14.1

to be safe backup your current system!
do a factory reset in TWRP
install firmware
install lineageOS and gapps (android version 7.1.2)

*
LineageOS Changelog: *

lineage-14.1-20180305-flo071-r11.zip: 
-First build

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-Prerooted

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180407-flo071-r11.zip:
-another sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip:
-camera and power profile update
-bluetooth lib update (should fix bt audio)
-extended filesystem support (for sdcard)


----------



## flo071 (Apr 5, 2018)

i made a telegram group for us!
https://t.me/joinchat/AQfvUw5CVOBR5f11k4Oqsg


----------



## LinhPro123 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have oppo r11t so I can use rom oppo r11 to install oppo r11t or not


----------



## flo071 (Apr 7, 2018)

LinhPro123 said:


> I have oppo r11t so I can use rom oppo r11 to install oppo r11t or not

Click to collapse



please test it. i can only test it on oppo r11 not r11t.

report back if you tried it please!


----------



## flo071 (Apr 7, 2018)

a new build is up! please test if you can read your sdcard now.

https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754473619


----------



## LinhPro123 (Apr 8, 2018)

flo071 said:


> please test it. i can only test it on oppo r11 not r11t.
> 
> report back if you tried it please!

Click to collapse



So you try to r11t rom for r11 see how. I think it will be up for r11t


----------



## CheezyMeister (Apr 10, 2018)

I tried this out on my phone, I get a "software does no match the phone model!" error on MSM-Downloadtool. As far as I know, and as far as I can tell, I've got an Oppo R11, not the R11T or Plus models. Any idea why I'm getting this error?


----------



## flo071 (Apr 10, 2018)

CheezyMeister said:


> I tried this out on my phone, I get a "software does no match the phone model!" error on MSM-Downloadtool. As far as I know, and as far as I can tell, I've got an Oppo R11, not the R11T or Plus models. Any idea why I'm getting this error?

Click to collapse



no, sorry. i dont even know how to tell if its r11 or r11t.. thats a bit confusing...


----------



## CheezyMeister (Apr 10, 2018)

flo071 said:


> no, sorry. i dont even know how to tell if its r11 or r11t.. thats a bit confusing...

Click to collapse



Would it be caused by whatever build I have on my phone to begin with? Because it had a software update a week or two ago.


----------



## flo071 (Apr 10, 2018)

CheezyMeister said:


> Would it be caused by whatever build I have on my phone to begin with? Because it had a software update a week or two ago.

Click to collapse



on what version of coloros are you?


----------



## CheezyMeister (Apr 10, 2018)

flo071 said:


> on what version of coloros are you?

Click to collapse



ColorOS V3.1, Android 7.1.1, build number CPH1707EX_11_A.15_180320


----------



## WaveMaster1406 (Apr 10, 2018)

This new built don't display the sdcard. It permanently appears that sdcard is ejected and can't mount it.
We have many crashes and errors. The bluetooth problem is not solved too.
This new one is very unstable. I returned to the old built


----------



## k1l1an (Apr 10, 2018)

excuse me, could you adapt the RRos for OPPO R11?


----------



## WhySoSeriousJoKer (Apr 11, 2018)

flo071 said:


> a new build is up! please test if you can read your sdcard now.
> 
> https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754473619

Click to collapse



Will this work on a R11s or R11s Plus?


----------



## supersain (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi! Just dropping a message to say "Following this Closely!" cant wait till this becomes fully functional so i can kill off the colorOS which I hate, bought this phone to replace my HTC M8.. Honestly wish i never changed! Until I found your post "HOPE" for the Oppo R11 has arrived! again BIG Thank you.


----------



## lcjzfx (Apr 15, 2018)

sanryone said:


> hahaha Oppo R11 Pluskt TWRP test wroking.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you show me the way to use wuxianlin's boot img and SuperSU,ths,


----------



## Der_Rusher (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a Question boys: how do i know which exact model i have? in Color OS it just said Oppo R11 Plus. So do i have to choose 16103 from the list, or what?!
EDIT:
Just tried the 16103 and it worked. I used only the files flo071 listed in the original post. Used the latest Lineage from 20180407. I installed the OpenGapps Stock Version but all the google stuff is not working propperly. i can open and use certain apps but they wont work fully. also in the notification bar it says: "Android-Update is being finished..." with a bar that won't move. Did i do something wrong here? :S

UPDATE:
I got it working now. Used an older version of LineageOS from 20180322 with stock OpenGapps Zip. Everything good now except the display brightness does neither change on auto nor on manual... but thats not so important!
Good work flo071!


----------



## carlochiefsg (Apr 19, 2018)

CheezyMeister said:


> I tried this out on my phone, I get a "software does no match the phone model!" error on MSM-Downloadtool. As far as I know, and as far as I can tell, I've got an Oppo R11, not the R11T or Plus models. Any idea why I'm getting this error?

Click to collapse



It won't work on global model CPH1707. This is for Chinese model.


----------



## tatuk (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,
any advice for R11S ?..
Would it work?..
I am curious about model number...


----------



## flo071 (Apr 29, 2018)

tatuk said:


> Hello,
> any advice for R11S ?..
> Would it work?..
> I am curious about model number...

Click to collapse



no sorry only for r11 no r11s.


----------



## Minzaliq (May 6, 2018)

*Is this root?*

someone please help do r11splus root tutorial ! pleaseeee


----------



## flo071 (Mar 8, 2018)

*I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
Here is how you do it!*

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEMAGE ON YOUR DEVICE!
DO AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Telegram group for help, support & issue reporting:
https://t.me/oppoR11

Download R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip:
Mirror 1
Mirror 2
credits to: 大肥熊
mirrors would be nice! 
unzip it then follow the instructions below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boot device to qcom bulk mode: power off, press volume up+down and connect to pc.

Open MSM-Downloadtool
Select your Model:	
Oppo R11:        16051
Oppo R11T:       16052
Oppo R11 Plust:  16102
Oppo R11 Plus:   16103
Oppo R11 Pluskt: 16116
Oppo R11 Plusk:  16118

Click start and wait for flashing.


Wait for the device to boot up.
Navigate to developer settings and activate ADB and OEM Unlocking.

then connect to PC and type "adb reboot bootloader"

in bootloader, type "fastboot flashing unlock" to unlock your bootloader

your phone will reboot and will promt a password, ignore this and type: adb reboot bootloader

in bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery.img"

after this, you will be able to boot into trwp.
Volume Down + Power

or

"adb reboot recovery" from system

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LineageOS:*

Downloads:
Firmware
LineageOS 14.1

to be safe backup your current system!
do a factory reset in TWRP
install firmware
install lineageOS and gapps (android version 7.1.2)

*
LineageOS Changelog: *

lineage-14.1-20180305-flo071-r11.zip: 
-First build

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-Prerooted

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180407-flo071-r11.zip:
-another sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip:
-camera and power profile update
-bluetooth lib update (should fix bt audio)
-extended filesystem support (for sdcard)


----------



## zbcfscc (May 6, 2018)

Hi @flo071 , thank you for your work!

I flashed the newest rom lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip, but it seems there's some wrong with the internal storage. When I open file explorer, it crashed. If I connect the phone to PC with MTP, no folders show up in PC.


----------



## largetomatoes (Jun 7, 2018)

Does the first step (running MSM-Downloadtool) flash a rom and is it necessary for just rooting the R11? 

The reason I am asking is because I accidentally did the built in advanced memory cleanup, which ended up wiping out half of my pictures. I'm trying to gain root so that I can run a data recovery program. I've tried one click roots, partitions with adb, and none of them have worked. So now I'm down to the nuclear option of rooting my R11 by unlocking the bootloader (which will completely wipe the phone, but give me root) and hoping I can recover the data after. I'm trying to avoid unnecessary flashing, which will overwrite the data I'm trying to recover. It's an infuriating catch 22. I'm pulling my hair out over this. :crying:


----------



## henrysinn (Jun 17, 2018)

*R11s Plus ?*

Hi all / flo071
I'm trying to help a friend who wants to rebuild an Australian delivered R11s Plus.
Know what I'm doing for the most part but not sure if any of the builds in the R11_ColorOS_TWRP will work.
Any thoughts?
See attached


----------



## lds2012 (Jul 3, 2018)

*Can't Read SDCard*



zbcfscc said:


> Hi @flo071 , thank you for your work!
> 
> I flashed the newest rom lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip, but it seems there's some wrong with the internal storage. When I open file explorer, it crashed. If I connect the phone to PC with MTP, no folders show up in PC.

Click to collapse



Some here.
ROM :  lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip
In TWRP, I can see and access /sdcard, but in system, I can't access /sdcard
in adb shell shows(as root):
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root      root        21 1970-01-01 08:00 /sdcard -> /storage/self/primary
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 1970-01-27 09:07 /storage/self/primary -> /mnt/user/0/primary

/mnt/user/0/primary: No such file or directory


----------



## halagore (Jul 20, 2018)

Guys.. My r11t has an beta update..seems Security patch is Old 2017..How can I Back to precious version?


----------



## htliang25 (Jul 25, 2018)

the lastest lineageos has oms supported?


----------



## 99GRAMOS (Jul 27, 2018)

*Miyu R11s*

I just got the Miyu version of the R11s. It's the exact same phone. I have the freeme OS but I can't get it to do anything. It doesn't even have Google Play Services. Can anyone help me out???


----------



## frcraig (Aug 1, 2018)

Now if someone would build a custom rom for my R11s plust I would be very happy.  The ColorOS operating system is driving me nuts.  Plus I learned that the plust model (which I ordered because it has additional LTE frequencies useful in North America) cannot use the global ROM.  That is reserved for the ordinary plus model.  So I have to use the Chinese ROM and select English - which is poorly translated.


----------



## Myth0703 (Aug 15, 2018)

*Humble request*

Please someone support oppo A71 2018( CHP1801)
Its got snapdragon 450 1.8 ghz octa n 3gb ram faceid scan
All specs are decent and good
Really want to get rid of color os???
Please i request u someone help


----------



## halagore (Aug 22, 2018)

99GRAMOS said:


> I just got the Miyu version of the R11s. It's the exact same phone. I have the freeme OS but I can't get it to do anything. It doesn't even have Google Play Services. Can anyone help me out???

Click to collapse



Try install gsm installer..google sevrice manager


----------



## mvd96 (Aug 30, 2018)

*Please help*

Dear 

First of all I would like to thank flo071 for the great work he has done. The Lineage OS 14.1 ROM is super stable on my Oppo R11 (lineage-14.1-20180322-flo071-r11 build). 
I was just wondering whether it would be possible for flo071 or anyone else to *fix bluetooth sound (A2DP and HFP + HSP for calls)* in this build: lineage-14.1-2018*0322*-flo071-r11.zip or to fix both bluetooth sound and the internal memory issue in this build: lineage-14.1-2018*0427*-flo071-r11.zip .
I would love to be able to use wireless earbuds and bluetooth speakers with the Oppo.
Thank you very much in advance.

Kind regards
Max


----------



## issa148 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Help Oppo r11s Plus*

Hello ,
i tryed to remove the safe center from the ADB but i make a mistake and removed 
pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.oppo.launcher

now i have nothing in the screen , how can i make to recover or restore it ? :crying:

thx


----------



## Mohd Masab (Sep 19, 2018)

Dear Kindly Upload TWRP Recovery For Oppo F9 (Model CPH1823).


----------



## ubbbc (Sep 30, 2018)

hi,thanks for your help, I follow the tutorial to unlock, but my phone can not boot.


----------



## indiocochino (Oct 2, 2018)

First of all thank you flo071 to open our devices to custom rom world!! 
I'm trying to unlock the bootloader however, once the device is in fastboot mode (USB Debugging+OEM Unlock) with some problems:
If I type fastboot flashing unlock, the command and options list appears (as if this command didn't exists).
If I type fastboot oem unlock, I receive the following message: "...FAILED (remote:unknow command) finished. total time 0.006s"

Device is detected when I type fastboot devices.

Can someone help me please?

Solved: Installed platform-tools and there, fastboot flashing command worked!
Now trying to battle with Lineage.


----------



## indiocochino (Oct 8, 2018)

Sorry to say, but Lineage is not usable...all apps stay freezed when trying to access to internal memory.
I needed 2 hours to install Whatsapp, and once installed emojis dont work.
Had someone this kind of problems?


----------



## retchop (Feb 15, 2019)

*Mirror links are broken*

Hello,
Thanks very much first of all for your sharing. The mirrors on the top of your tread are broken. Could you please fix it?
Thanks.


----------



## jephimax (Mar 16, 2019)

Hey guys, can anybody help me? I have tried flashing using the ofp attached in the zip file, but whenever it finishes flashing, my phone just get stuck at the boot logo then reboots to HS-USB mode. But when I use a different ofp from another zip of the same model, it works just fine. I just need root and TWRP. My device is the R11 CPH1701, which I correctly chose the model number for it before flashing.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2019)

jephimax said:


> Hey guys, can anybody help me? I have tried flashing using the ofp attached in the zip file, but whenever it finishes flashing, my phone just get stuck at the boot logo then reboots to HS-USB mode. But when I use a different ofp from another zip of the same model, it works just fine. I just need root and TWRP. My device is the R11 CPH1701, which I correctly chose the model number for it before flashing.

Click to collapse



Did you unlock your bootloader before trying to flash the device? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jephimax (Mar 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Did you unlock your bootloader before trying to flash the device?

Click to collapse



I was going to try, but I cannot boot to fastboot mode to flash TWRP. Someone said I need root, which I tried. I enabled OEM unlock and USB debugging.


----------



## flo071 (Mar 8, 2018)

*I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
Here is how you do it!*

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEMAGE ON YOUR DEVICE!
DO AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Telegram group for help, support & issue reporting:
https://t.me/oppoR11

Download R11_ColorOS_TWRP.zip:
Mirror 1
Mirror 2
credits to: 大肥熊
mirrors would be nice! 
unzip it then follow the instructions below.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boot device to qcom bulk mode: power off, press volume up+down and connect to pc.

Open MSM-Downloadtool
Select your Model:	
Oppo R11:        16051
Oppo R11T:       16052
Oppo R11 Plust:  16102
Oppo R11 Plus:   16103
Oppo R11 Pluskt: 16116
Oppo R11 Plusk:  16118

Click start and wait for flashing.


Wait for the device to boot up.
Navigate to developer settings and activate ADB and OEM Unlocking.

then connect to PC and type "adb reboot bootloader"

in bootloader, type "fastboot flashing unlock" to unlock your bootloader

your phone will reboot and will promt a password, ignore this and type: adb reboot bootloader

in bootloader, type "fastboot flash recovery.img"

after this, you will be able to boot into trwp.
Volume Down + Power

or

"adb reboot recovery" from system

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LineageOS:*

Downloads:
Firmware
LineageOS 14.1

to be safe backup your current system!
do a factory reset in TWRP
install firmware
install lineageOS and gapps (android version 7.1.2)

*
LineageOS Changelog: *

lineage-14.1-20180305-flo071-r11.zip: 
-First build

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-Prerooted

lineage-14.1-20180312-flo071-r11.zip:
-sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180407-flo071-r11.zip:
-another sdcardfs update

lineage-14.1-20180427-flo071-r11.zip:
-camera and power profile update
-bluetooth lib update (should fix bt audio)
-extended filesystem support (for sdcard)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2019)

jephimax said:


> I was going to try, but I cannot boot to fastboot mode to flash TWRP. Someone said I need root, which I tried. I enabled OEM unlock and USB debugging.

Click to collapse



Correct, typically there are two ways to go about rooting and/or installing TWRP. Rooting first and then using a flashing app that requires root in order to flash TWRP or flashing TWRP first and then rooting the device using TWRP.

1) the most common way is to flash TWRP first via whatever flashtool/method is compatible with your device and then rooting the device using TWRP to flash SuperSU.zip or Magisk.zip.(Using this method requires having an unlocked bootloader before flashing TWRP. If there is no TWRP for the device in question, this method is not a viable option to root the device)

2) the next most common method is rooting the device first using some kind of app or tool that doesn't require flashing the device such as Kingroot app or some other similar rooting app and then using root access to allow installing TWRP via adb shell, terminal emulator or some other flashing app for android that requires root access such as Flashify, Rashr or TWRP manager or similar flashing app. 

There is also the option to root your device using Magisk on PC to create a modified boot.img then flash the boot.img then install the Magisk app/root manager and then flashing TWRP using root access and one of the flashing apps mentioned above to flash TWRP.

There is also the option to only root the device and then not flash TWRP.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jephimax (Mar 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Correct, typically there are two ways to go about rooting and/or installing TWRP. Rooting first and then using a flashing app that requires root in order to flash TWRP or flashing TWRP first and then rooting the device using TWRP.
> 
> 1) the most common way is to flash TWRP first via whatever flashtool/method is compatible with your device and then rooting the device using TWRP to flash SuperSU.zip or Magisk.zip.(Using this method requires having an unlocked bootloader before flashing TWRP. If there is no TWRP for the device in question, this method is not a viable option to root the device)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is, the only way I think that is working is flashing this pre-rooted firmware, which is not working for me, so BL unlocking is out of the question too.


----------



## dekadude (Mar 30, 2019)

Stuck because the links don't work as reported above so can't install TWRP and thus install the OS! Any new links?

EDIT : Also thought I would try and least root but as I can't get into fastboot I can't do that either.


----------



## kakawong (Apr 9, 2019)

dekadude said:


> Stuck because the links don't work as reported above so can't install TWRP and thus install the OS! Any new links?
> 
> EDIT : Also thought I would try and least root but as I can't get into fastboot I can't do that either.

Click to collapse



https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmvycqwcc0czhj6/recovery.img?dl=0

Try this, I downloaded previously. Hope it helps.


----------



## jefflima1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Does anyone know how to get back on stock recovery?


----------



## jefflima1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello, I have installed the lineage of our friend, but when I start the android I can not access the internal memory of the device, in TWRP I can access it normally, but when I start the system I can not access, camera * preparing sd * card and not Is it possible to use this way, does anyone know how to solve this problem? or even return to original ROM, thanks


----------



## Way_ (May 22, 2019)

hope you can update it，thanks


----------



## dekadude (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi I posted a few posts up with problems, sorry for not thanking or responding have been ill a lot.  Anyway I can't flash but also confused on the process I have flashed a few phones and tablets before so its not that. Its the exact method for this, I have the file from a few posts above, installed android drivers but can't get into fastboot.  I didn't however follow t he front page exactly as the msmdownloadtool part is confusing, for one there is no links and it doesn't make clear exactly what to do.

That maybe the part I am doing wrong, also the wuxianlin page when I click anything seems to ask for a login or something.


----------



## kk0204tw (Jun 4, 2020)

..sorry the link is gone... can someone help me > < very thanks


----------



## w670165403 (Jul 6, 2020)

kk0204tw said:


> ..sorry the link is gone... can someone help me > < very thanks

Click to collapse



Need for link too


----------



## megathrone (Jun 22, 2021)

_i have oppo r11 plus but all google feature are not function like google play how to fix it_


----------



## xUDIPoo9 (Jan 23, 2022)

hello ,need a little help guys. I can't get into the qulcom mode .Installed necessary drivers .Msmdownloadtool doesnot show the device.
is this process specific to the above mentioned models????I have oppo r11 cph1707 model


----------



## xUDIPoo9 (Jan 23, 2022)

sanryone said:


> hahaha  Oppo R11 Pluskt TWRP test wroking.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello ,need a little help guys. I can't get into the qulcom mode .Installed necessary drivers .Msmdownloadtool doesnot show the device.
is this process specific to the above mentioned models????I have oppo r11 cph1707 model


----------



## xUDIPoo9 (Jan 23, 2022)

flo071 said:


> *I saw many threads about the tragedy of the Oppo R11.
> Here is how you do it!*
> 
> I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DEMAGE ON YOUR DEVICE!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xUDIPoo9 (Jan 23, 2022)

hello ,need a little help guys. I can't get into the qulcom mode .Installed necessary drivers .Msmdownloadtool doesnot show the device.
is this process specific to the above mentioned models????I have oppo r11 cph1707 model


----------



## kobiandy (Jun 24, 2022)

kakawong said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmvycqwcc0czhj6/recovery.img?dl=0
> 
> Try this, I downloaded previously. Hope it helps.

Click to collapse



I know this thread is old but did this phone ever get lots of custom roms? I got a bunch of them and wondering if I can get and Android 12 rom or GSI to work on them.


----------

